# 2 IPs



## Paper (14. Februar 2013)

Halli Hallo ich hab eine doofe frage 
ich hab zuhause eine DSL Leitung (wie jedes privathaus im normalfall ^^) dort hab ich die ip 192.168.2.xxx. Ist es möglich das ich 2 IP kreise in meinem Netz haben kann? z.B 192.168.2.x und 192.168.3.x? Einfach nur testweise will ich es machen


----------



## sheel (14. Februar 2013)

Ja, ist möglich.


----------



## Paper (14. Februar 2013)

Das freut mich schonmal zu lesen =) und wie genau stellt man sowas an?
soll ich einfach dem Rechner eine IP von einem anderen Netz geben und eine Route zum Gateway eintragen? und einen 2. router natürlich dem ich die Netzadresse gebe


----------



## zerix (14. Februar 2013)

Du brauchst halt einen Router den du zwischen beide Netze packen kannst.
Kann es sein, dass du statt Netzadresse die Netz-Id meinst? 
Falls ja, nein, die gibt man nicht dem Router. Der Router bekommt bei dem einen Interface eine Adresse aus dem einen Netz und an dem anderen Interface eine Adresse aus dem anderen Netz. 
Dabei ist es ganz egal welche. Gewöhnlich ist es bei /24-Netzen die .1.

Die Adressen musst du den Rechnern im jeweiligen Netz als Gateway eintragen. 

Viele Grüße

Sascha


----------



## Paper (14. Februar 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort  Ne ich meine schon die IP-Adressen =)


----------

